# Listening Schedule



## Too good to be true (Jul 16, 2007)

Dear all,Feels like I already know many of you. I've spent close to the last year reading and learning so much from this website from the sidelines...without contributing. Every time I went for another test, or tried a new treatment I thought it would all be over: I'd finally find a cause, or at the least find a way to alleviate the symptoms (and thus never bothered to write on here). Well, unfortunately, a year in, and I'm no better off than I was: except I can now say gastroenteroligists can't find anything wrong with me after colonoscopies, endoscopies, tests for celiac, chrons, SIBO, fructose intolerance, blood tests, horrifying dietary experiments, etc...u all know the story. Therefore its time I made myself known!I refuse to 'learn to live with it'...but have come to a gradual acceptance that this isn't going away any time soaon. The alternative of course is to do nothing and live miserably. Hence I've decided to take a longer term approach that I'd always dismissed because it took too long to acheive any results (if any would indeed be felt): Mike's tapes. I'm also coupling this by practising Ayurveda...which in concert appeal to a more holisitic, natural, and sensible approach to health and well being: in my case Ayurveda primarily addressing dietary issues, and (my hope), Mike's tapes dealing with the 'brain-gut' connection.I have got the tapes, however have misplaced my listening schedule, and was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to email me a copy of the schedule. I want to get a hold of it ASAP if I can...u all know what its like waiting around for something to happen, when you could be doing something to improve your situation.I thank you all for being such an invaluable resource over the past year, and hope that this website continues to provide much needed support and learning for those suffering with gastroentestinal disorders.And of course, any help here is greatly appreciated. Here's to hoping these tapes can help!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi and thank you for posting!The listening schedule for the IBS Audio Program is copyrighted material - the best way to get a copy of it - or even the booklet if you need it, is to contact the website where you purchased the program, give your name, address and approximate date of purchase, if you can, and they will email you the schedule.Go to the contact page of where you bought the program - either - www.ibsaudioprogram100.com or www.ibsaudioprogram.com or www....com (which affiliates with Amazon purchases, if you purchased it that way), so that they have a record of your purchase and can help you out. That's your best bet! Alternatively, if you are in the US or Canada, and you purchased through Mike's sites - you can PM me privately with your purchase details, and I can send you the schedule as I have the sales logs.Hope that helps! All the best to you in your journey to feeling better! Take care.


----------

